# The Peaceful ISFP (Socionics)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*By Reuben McNew [ENTp]* 

ISFps love the goodness of life, nature, and everything beautiful that encompasses the world. Though they can often be construed by others as light-minded, shy and withdrawn introverts, ISFps are bubbling and spewing factories of immense joy; full of charm and complementary measure. They smile for no reason at all, and can naturally brighten anyone’s day. They are the democratic mediators and administrators of all good feelings in the world and where there is a lack, you can bet somewhere an ISFp is making up for it. If any type spells peace, love, and joy ... it is the ISFp! 

ISFps generally love people, but can feel overwhelmed. While they are introverts, many can maintain a rather large social gathering, causing them to almost appear extroverted; however, they may only find closeness to a few within the gathering, as they are usually quiet and do whatever to avoid the general spotlight. 

ISFps may approach others, but they can be sporadic; they may sometimes unintentionally give off the impression that they dislike other people. They can be sensitive to people who have strong stares, and may not immediately want the attention of strangers who show friendliness towards them. Sometimes they can be seen observing people for a period of time before deciding if they want to get to know them better.ISFps almost never push friendships, and will not persue any type of relationship with anyone who does not seem readily interested in them. ISFps tend to form close bonds to those who seek to know the real them. 

ISFps do not like to live in environments that encourage regularity or favor certain specific bland color arrangements, as they would rather love to see big bright and radiantly beautiful colors. Even more so if the colors flash, fluctuate, and change, like changing leaves of the fall. They usually possess an immense affinity for pets, and might crowd themselves out of house and home with their animal companions, if that were possible. They love the softness of silk and of cloth, and the things of their surroundings; some may even jokingly be compared to the classical gypsies. 

While ISFps can feel extremely intense emotions, they do not always understand those emotions; in result, they may endure long periods of depression or self-analyzation. ISFps tend to go on emotional highs and lows, which can leave those close to them concerned; they may not ever totally tell them why they feel the way they do. However, ISFps usually bounce back as happy as ever, much to the delight of their friends and family. Although, no matter how bad they feel, ISFps will never share personal information with those they do not know or feel they cannot readily trust, only to those close to them. 

ISFps do what they can to help those in need, and may even neglect their own feelings about a person or a situation to do what they feel is appropriate to show kindness and sympathy. However, they may not always know how to effectually deal with those who trod too deep into their own emotional and personal territory; in result, they can feel like fakes. If they feel exceptionally close to someone, they may do silly things to cheer him or her up or make cute little jokes. This results in the fact that ISFps want other to feel the joy that they naturally feel, and may feel frustrated or disappointed if others are unable to feel the same way; they want everyone to be happy with life. 

ISFps can be homebodies, and tend to enjoy hobbies that involve the creation of useful objects, such as various items of clothing or home accessories. However, they can also have an affinity for sports or other physical activities, especially when young. Some tend to be quite health conscious, and may avoid certain types of meats or various foods; they can like playing musical instruments. 
ISFp by Function 
Si: The first function of the ISFp is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible maintain from within ones self an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, the physical senses, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for the full review of past experiences in order to relive and redevelopment the various experiences into something better. Being an introverted function, Si has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between a concrete physical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

Se: The seventh function of the this type is Se. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ISFp, Se truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old experiences remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of experiences will never interest an ISFp! 

Fe: The second function of the ISFp is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple feelings, modes and trends of emotion in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, ethical knowledge. Fe also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one emotional process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Fe is the ability to not only stay well informed of new feelings, trends, and the changing moods of others in ways that may be utterly critical to survival in cooperative atmospheres, but the ability to convince through ethical implementations subjectively designed to reorganize and even direct the emotions of others into certain modes of ethical reasoning. This often includes the ability to cheer up others who are down, instinctual knowledge of the degree of tactful politeness to display to strangers, and influencing others to be kind to each other. Being an extroverted function, Fe cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

Fi: The eigth function of the this type is Fi. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ISFp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of moods, feelings, and ethics, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ISFp, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of emoting emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified ethical value system will never interest an ISFp! 

Ni: The third function of the ISFp is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ISFp type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to index from within an active belief system developed and derived through time, experience, knowledge, and the patterns of ones own personal life. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an inability to plan appropriately for the future, lack of future investment, lack of insight and predictability into the actions of others, problems learning from past mistakes, looking for short-term results in long-term investments, managing time effectively, seeing the full consequences of ones actions beforehand and choosing wrongly, and lacking in an ability to see forthcoming danger in time to avoid it. 

Ne: The fifth function of the ISFp is Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ni function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include waste too much energy in activies that are obviously unprofitable, prone to forming childishly compulsive ideas about the possibility of various concepts, neglecting good or bad possibilities only to place faith into bad or worse ones, try very hard at the most minute task only to receive a very small profit if any, and tendency towards being a workaholic. 

Te: The fourth function of the ISFp is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Since the ISFp type thrives in a world of ethical and non-logical and subjective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple thoughts, modes and trends of thinking in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, factual knowledge. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include inflexibility to changing life situations, extreme formality or informality, not keeping promises, unable to concern themselves with keeping track of math related life skills, such as bookkeeping, income and living expenses, falling into temptation without calculating the cost, and misunderstanding or unaware of new modes of thinking and ways of doing things. 

Ti: The sixth function of the ISFp is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Te function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a failure to research facts and giving off an aura of intellectualism, beginning with pure logic and ending in pure fantasy, misrepresenting knowledge to the point of embarassment, attempts at logical analysis produce childish results, exagerration of the truth to the point of storytelling, speaking in a factual tone with content that seems contradictory or out of context, continuous debate over subjects that are not worthy of debate, disappointment if not allowed to substantiate own logic. 

________________________________________ 
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ISFp may become confused or undecided between. 


ESTp - An ISFp may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ESTp type and his or her native ISFp type. Because the sixth function of the ISFp is Ti, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Fe) for that function. When this occurs, an ISFp may have problems deciding between those ethical and logical functions. In even more complex situations, an ISFp may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Fi, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ESTp. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Si or Se. If you use Si more than you use Se, you are an ISFp. If you use Se more than you use Si, you could really be an ESTp. 

ISTj - An ISFp may confuse him or her self for a ISTj for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ESTp. If you use Si more than you use Se, you are probably an ISFp. If you use Se more than you use Si, you could really be an ISTj. 

ISTp - An ISFp usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ISFp when he or she has decided upon being an introvert, determined self as a perceiving type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ISFp confusing his or her self for an ESTp the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Ti or Te. If you use Ti more than you use Te, you are probably an ISFp. If you use Te more than you use Ti, you could really be an ISTp. 

ESFp - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ESFp in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Si and Fe, your actual socionics type is either an ISFp if you choose to stay a perceiving type or ESFj if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's judging type . On the otherhand, if the above ISFp description does not relate to you and you functionally express Se and Fi, ESFp is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.

Source: Ïñèõîëîãèÿ è ñîöèîíèêà :: Ïðîñìîòð òåìû - ISFp


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Catfight at the Great Bear Cafe*

This page

Psychological Types [+] and [-] profiles

has ISFp as Peacemaker. I would call them Troublemakers. And I am not the only one.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Perseus said:


> This page
> 
> Psychological Types [+] and [-] profiles
> 
> has ISFp as Peacemaker. I would call them Troublemakers. And I am not the only one.


Troublemakers? Why :O


----------



## mykelbel (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Perseus, The Thinker, may call ISFP's troublemakers because we can be "non-thinkers" sometimes... maybe I only speak for myself here, but I know that I can be much too "in the moment", or impulsive sometimes, and to say the least...it leaves me not making the wisest of choices :/


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you! 
This is an excellent description:happy:


----------



## Gorjus (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say so much of the troublemaker... but I do cause a lot of confusion and do, do things impulsively sometimes but its all in good nature... and if we hurt someone, we're always sorry for it. I always feel bad stirring up unnecessary drama, and I feel like the "peacemaker" statement is true... we do have that gift of transforming any situation into a positive situation and being able to resolved the conflict! Were more lovers then fighters then anything! :wink:


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

firedell said:


> *By Reuben McNew [ENTp]*
> 
> ISFps love the goodness of life, nature, and everything beautiful that encompasses the world. Though they can often be construed by others as light-minded, shy and withdrawn introverts, ISFps are bubbling and spewing factories of immense joy; full of charm and complementary measure. *They smile for no reason at all,* and can naturally brighten anyone’s day. They are the democratic mediators and administrators of all good feelings in the world and where there is a lack, you can bet somewhere an ISFp is making up for it. If any type spells peace, love, and joy ... it is the ISFp!
> 
> ...


The parts in bold are so true for me thats its kind of freaky.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I just took the 41 question personality test and I got ISFP. Its weird because I've gotten that before. I wonder if school forces me to think a lot making me a T when i'm really an F.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice discription


----------



## jezroue (Feb 5, 2011)

Perseus said:


> This page
> 
> Psychological Types [+] and [-] profiles
> 
> has ISFp as Peacemaker. I would call them Troublemakers. And I am not the only one.


I've met a few INTps I would call losers that laugh really weird and are amazed when they've made a "discovery". And I'm not the only one. - Troublemaker. :wink:

He's right though. We can be mischievous in a light-hearted, jovial way. We don't like serious drama. That stuff's icky.


----------



## Mina (Jan 21, 2010)

jezroue said:


> I've met a few INTps I would call losers that laugh really weird and are amazed when they've made a "discovery". And I'm not the only one. - Troublemaker. :wink:


lol! Love it!


----------



## letsmosey (Jul 21, 2010)

Great description! A lot of things really relate to me. ISFPs enjoy the touch and feel of things (I have an old shirt I keep around just because it is soooo soft and I like to touch it) and the getting bored with bland environments. One of the better descriptions I've seen


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

This is one of the best and overall most accurate description I've read in awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Yukos Eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

Perseus said:


> This page
> 
> Psychological Types [+] and [-] profiles
> 
> has ISFp as Peacemaker. I would call them Troublemakers. And I am not the only one.


I don't consider myself a trouble maker, but I know that's how the organizations I love and am involved with perceive me. It's because I want to change "the" process or because I try to find alignment between the organization's values and my values. I was attracted to the organizations I was attracted to because I thought our values were aligned and I felt comfortable there, but I usually find an inconsistency and share that inconsistency in a fashion the organization dislikes or I just start changing things without sharing and discussing my discovery first.


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

This is another Socionics description you might like:


Sensing Ethical Introtim - Wikisocion


Ego Block

SEIs have and in their ego, which means that they are extremely attuned to the internal atmosphere of their bodies, and the external atmosphere around them in daily lives. This in effect means that an SEI knows when to use to raise the mood of a group or an individual on account of their ability to sense physical states of people and groups gifted by . This pairing makes them especially skilled with interpersonal relationships.
1. Introverted Sensing
SEIs have a strong connection to and ability to recognize internal physical states in themselves and others. They understand how these states are reached and are able to easily recreate or avoid them if desired. They are innately drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical needs and experience. They are usually skilled at the art of recreation, enjoyment, and positive aesthetic experience.
SEIs often feel that they are in a rush, both mentally and physically. Therefore, they can sometimes feel like they need to get everything done at once (which can be explained by the SEIs base and role functions). When an SEI starts a personal project, they often have the tendency to try to get concrete results in the shortest amount of time, which can lead to rushing and carelessness. This could lead to the SEI becoming stressed and overworked.
Often unable to express their feelings well using words, the SEI will instead create "art" (artwork, food, writing, or any other aesthetic situations) to illustrate the comfort or discomfort that they are experiencing internally.
SEIs try to make their living space comforting and appealing to the senses and strive to improve the lives of those they are close to.
2. Extraverted Ethics
SEIs are sensitive to the emotional atmosphere around them, either from an individual, a group, or even from inanimate objects and their physical environment. A positive emotional atmosphere is essential to their sense of well being and inner peace, and they either try to create that atmosphere by directly influencing their surrounding, or by simply removing themselves from the situation or people that in their view is the cause of a negative emotional environment. In the former case they often use humor to lighten the atmosphere by cracking jokes and lighthearted teasing.
A SEI can also take the role of a "clown" of sorts to ensure all people are emotionally light and comfortable. SEIs are also capable of creating an intimate open atmosphere where others can be comfortable sharing their emotions or talking about their problems. SEIs also tend to mirror and heighten the emotions experienced by the group dynamically.
SEIs are generally unable to conceal their feelings because their faces are so emotionally expressive. They display their comfort and discomfort vividly, and can often be seen wearing the widest smiles or the longest frowns.
Super-Ego Block

SEIs have blocked with in their super-ego. This means that they have trouble consolidating the idea of future concerns and "reliability" together. He does not believe that these concerns have any pertinence in his day-to-day life. Therefore,the day-to day nature of his existence outweigh ideas and objects that do not have a "here and now" or tangible outcome. SEIs don't focus on a process in action, or what the process is accomplishing, favoring a much more concrete approach to life.
3. Introverted Intuition
SEIs are able to turn their attention to longer-term implications and personal imagination but only for brief periods; their natural preference is to concentrate on the immediate surroundings and sensations, or on the job at hand. If poorly developed, this function can lead him to extensively plan his future while failing to evaluate his reasons for doing so.
Strangely, Albert Einstein (ILE) mirrored the sentiments of his dual in a famous quote: "I never think of the future. It comes soon enough." This correlates with the SEI viewpoint of the world. The SEI feels no need for planning, because he plans for the present, on a day-to-day basis while also realizing the immediacy of the future.
Long term plans are often perceived as just as real as the surrounding world for the SEI. This can get the SEI into trouble when things don't work out as planned, leaving the SEI bewildered as to how things turned out how they did.
4. Extraverted Logic
SEIs can be skeptical of beliefs, arguments, and actions that are based on external sources of information or oppose the SEI's values system. Therefore, an SEI could come off as stubborn or rigidly set in their ways. They put more trust in the expertise of someone who seems to have hands-on experience, even if limited, than of someone who demonstrates having read many books on the same subject.
They can tend to tune out lengthy text-book explanations and information that requires especially concise explanations or language that they might have a relatively vague understanding or impression of. The reason for this is because the SEI always feels that "there is much more" to dry facts and statistics.
People who are bossy and critical are disliked by the SEI because SEIs usually believe in taking action only when it is prudent for them. They are also prone to avoiding people who demand perfection because that can lead to feelings of inadequacy for the job at hand.
Super-Id Block

The blocked with in the super-id means that an SEI derives great enjoyment from ideas and concepts that stimulate his or her intellectual curiosity along with a great thirst for knowledge that builds upon the SEI's ideals. Any concept that seems new and novel gains an enormous amount of attention from an SEI.
5. Extraverted Intuition
SEIs have great respect and admiration for people who are always pursuing something new and different and are not tied down to material things. SEIs much appreciate people who believe in their potential, praise them for their unique skills, and offer them new opportunities in line with their interests. They themselves typically have difficulty drumming up new opportunities and establishing and maintaining far-reaching and useful contacts on their own. Also, they may often be unsure of how their talents and skills stack up to those of others, along with the difficulty identifying what unique talents he has.
The mind of the SEI is most comfortable dealing with present difficulties, and people who are able to move his or her mind into future opportunities and goals are intensely appreciated.
6. Introverted Logic
SEIs seek clarity in their system of beliefs and understanding. This can lead to them compulsively questioning or simply having a thirst for gaining knowledge. They are able to read much information on subjects relating to their daily lives, and if questioned on why they read, they would say something akin to "knowledge is power". With this knowledge, the SEI is able to build/edit his/her personal world.
SEIs enjoy entertaining new concepts and being included in philosophical discussions where new concepts and systems of thought are introduced and developed. SEIs are aware that they are somehow limited in discovering knowledge on their own, so they search for catalysts to help them gain it. Finding these modes of learning and communication clarify what the SEI believes in, and fulfills their inner desire.
Id Block

7. Extraverted Sensing
SEIs prefer to guide others by providing individual rewards and helping satisfy the needs of specific people that hold meaning in their lives rather than through direct leadership or issuing directives. They avoid confrontation, but become fierce and unbending for brief periods of time when they are fully unavoidable.
He does not resonate well with the idea of beating the competition, preferring instead to listen to their internal desires and care for their own physical, emotional, and psychological well-being rather than doing what the outside world seems to demand or require of them.
SEIs are adept at perceiving fights over power of a confrontational nature around them and are able to resist them or even actively participate in them if that is seen as unavoidable. However they see no point in giving these power struggles priority over their own sense of comfort and well-being. Participation in violent physical activities where such fights may take place, as in some sports, are motivated not by those fights themselves but by the stimulating sensations those activities generate, such as the release of adrenaline.
8. Introverted Ethics
SEIs are quite adept at understanding the interactions in personal bonds between two individuals, even in the absence of an obvious external emotional expression; but they are inclined to regard them as of lesser importance, and less interesting, than the broader emotional interactions in the context of a larger group. Moreover, those personal bonds are perceived as situational and dynamic rather than static. Also, conventional morality often ties in with or being right and wrong. Being a mediator of sorts, the SEI shies away from such judgements.
At times, the SEI can be angered at a lack of social competence exhibited by one who the SEI knows. Using his ego functions, the SEI is able to see how lack of this function can be detrimental to interpersonal bonds between the two individuals. Seeing problems such as this is irksome to the SEI, and he attempts to correct the situation with all deliberate speed, ignoring his ego at times.


----------



## Yukos Eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

@ Eye of the Potato - yes Yes YES!

Especially relevant to the workplace for me is:

"SEIs also tend to mirror and heighten the emotions experienced by the group dynamically."

"SEIs are generally unable to conceal their feelings because their faces are so emotionally expressive. They display their comfort and discomfort vividly, and can often be seen wearing the widest smiles or the longest frowns."



I am also curious to know and understand the following better (_*does anyone have any thoughts?*_)

"SEIs are aware that they are somehow limited in discovering knowledge on their own, so they search for catalysts to help them gain it. Finding these modes of learning and communication clarify what the SEI believes in, and fulfills their inner desire."


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

@Yukos Eyes, I think it's because we typically have weaker thinking skills. I know this used to be more problematic for me. And I am definitely much more attracted to NT types in particular to sort of make up for this. I like hearing NT's talk about... just stuff... anything... politics, philosophy, science, whatever. I'm also impatient and would rather get a cliff's notes version something than to seek out and study something for myself. I joke with my INTJ a lot by telling him to read some article I find to be over my head, and asking him for a full review of the article by evening. haha. 

Someone also explained to me once that our weaker functions, i.e. our tertiary and inferior functions are the aspects we probably often strive hardest to find in ourselves. A good way to explain it, is that they are our secret desires. So, ISFP's secretly desire being more like NT's I guess. We want to know and understand the world around us. But sometimes feel limited in our understanding. It's also funny to think about other types secret desires, then, too.  If you look at it that way, some NT's secretly desire being SP's. Ha! Perhaps this explains why Thinker male types become attracted to bubblier females.


----------



## Yukos Eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

IndyAnnaJoan said:


> @Yukos Eyes, I think it's because we typically have weaker thinking skills. . . . Someone also explained to me once that our weaker functions, i.e. our tertiary and inferior functions are the aspects we probably often strive hardest to find in ourselves.


Yeah. I usually try to deny that I hijack other people's brains for a time. I love hanging out with "the scientists" (if they have a tamed ego and teaching disposition) and pretty much all infps because they can take me for a cognitive ride. I know that they are better at that than me, but I don't think of myself as deficient, interestingly. I can tell that they like hanging out with me when we're exploring the present moment and that they appreciate my pleasure for life "in the world."


----------

